

AWS Civic Apps Challenge - miles932
http://aws.amazon.com/civic-apps-challenge/

======
detour1999
This is an awesome idea.

I'm excited to see aws supporting the growing class of civic minded
applications.

Hope some awesome things come out of/are highlighted by this.

-d.

